# Anybody stayed at Cottages at Windermere House, in cottage country ON?



## seema (Aug 21, 2011)

We exchanged into a 3 bedroom unit at the Cottages at Windermere House, Windermere ON (not too far from Huntsville or Muskoka ON).

Has anyone stayed there, and can they give us their impression of the cottages.

As these are fractional ownership units, the resort is not fully associated with II. Therefore, II does not have much information on these units.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 29, 2011)

*You'll love it*



seema said:


> We exchanged into a 3 bedroom unit at the Cottages at Windermere House, Windermere ON (not too far from Huntsville or Muskoka ON).
> 
> Has anyone stayed there, and can they give us their impression of the cottages.
> 
> As these are fractional ownership units, the resort is not fully associated with II. Therefore, II does not have much information on these units.



The cottages are luxurious.  You can preview here.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 29, 2011)

We stayed a week at the JW Marriott at the end of July this year and for something to do we drove over to Windemere on the other side of Lake Rosseau.  Although we didn't see the cottages we did a quick tour of the main lounge and dining room and were less than impressed with it showing it's age and the staff seemed to have 'attitude'.  It was a long weekend and there didn't seem to be many people around.  There seems to be a lot of walking to/from the lodge from some cottages we saw that didn't look at all like the link in the post above so that must be another section.  The road in to the resort is in very bad condition much of it under construction.  Outside of the resort area there's no shopping for miles.  I had heard the restaurant is very good at the resort and if the cottages do look like the pictures please let us know how you enjoyed it...and do take a trip over to the Marriott either by boat or car.

Brian


----------



## GregoryR (Jan 25, 2020)

I stayed at the cottages at Windemere in September, 2019 through an II exchange.  These places are amazing.  There are only 6 detached 3 bedroom cottages so it is next to impossible to find one available.


----------

